# Power Driver for Virtuoso Printer



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Powerdiver for the Ricoh printers is independent of software as it is a stand alone driver.
However I've heard that the Virtuoso version has to be loaded through either Corel or Photoshop like ICC profiles.
Is this true?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jimc said:


> Powerdiver for the Ricoh printers is independent of software as it is a stand alone driver.
> However I've heard that the Virtuoso version has to be loaded through either Corel or Photoshop like ICC profiles.
> Is this true?


SG chnged their website and restricted access to the support docs so I can't tell if the Power Drive software for the Virtuoso has changed as compared to other models operation.

The web page 

PowerDriver - Sawgrass implies it works universally as a stand alone driver

************************************************

PowerDriver is the most advanced color management software available for Sawgrass' digital transfer systems using Windows OS. Developed specifically for *Virtuoso*, SubliJet and ChromaBlast systems, PowerDriver delivers enhanced functionality and a higher level of color output.

This user-friendly software is included with your initial ink purchase, and is continually being refined to ensure your system delivers accurate, brilliant color output, print after print. Among the benefits:

Deeper, richer, more vibrant color output.
Preset color management output options for most commonly used substrates (ceramic, apparel, metal, etc.).
Effortless, one-step color matching with the ColorSure palette.
Expanded help features and content.
*Works with most popular graphics programs *(i.e., CorelDraw, Adobe PhotoShop).
**************************************

I don't see this a being different than what has been done historically. 

As a side note most Mac users have to use the ICC instead of the Powerdriver, and also if you buy from Conde they offer an ICC option for both PC and Mac users.

But email their support or your dealer for this info or someone here has used in another program other than CD or PS. 

One advantage of Power driver would be being able to use in a program that doesn't support printer ICC profiles. Otherwise any graphic program that handles ICC printing profiles should work if you only have an ICC.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

The Sawgrass Europe website has also changed.

I sold off my sublimation business, which was aimed at the industrial customer base and have started up another small business with the Oki 711wt printer.

I'm considering getting the Virtuoso to add to this as I don't relish the idea of going back to the Epson desktop clogging problems.

I did try the Ricoh a while ago but had problems printing a good deep red background on satin silver aluminium. However I've had sample Virtuoso transfer print from a supplier which I pressed to the satin aluminium and it looked a lot better than the Ricoh.


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

It's almost the same printer.
You need to have a good ICC profile


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

The Powerdriver still loads seperate along with the OEM driver. It still needs both drivers to function. The Powerdriver does the color correction, and then sends through the OEM driver to print. You need to be able to turn color correction off in your graphics program, and allow the Powerdriver to do the color correction.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Just went through this with Sawgrass, and a Rcoh. The Color Profile settings had to be adjusted in CorelDraw as well as running the power driver to get the right colors.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jpkevin said:


> The Powerdriver still loads seperate along with the OEM driver. It still needs both drivers to function. The Powerdriver does the color correction, and then sends through the OEM driver to print. You need to be able to turn color correction off in your graphics program, and allow the Powerdriver to do the color correction.


Kevin,

Please correct if I am mistaken. I haven't used Powerdriver in a long time.

1. The _printing_ color correction is strictly handled in Powerdriver if you turn off color correction in the graphic app. (Allow printer to manage color)

2. The "printer" as far as the graphic app is concerned (as a proxy) is Powerdriver. That is what you print to.

3. All applications need setup for proper color management in general, regardless of using Powerdriver or just a sublimation ICC. This means document colorspace, how embedded profiles are handled, if there is a conflict, or no profile etc. 

4. Powerdriver would have a benefit of being able to use graphic programs that didn't have ICC printing profile support.

5. Powerdriver in the respect of the items I detailed above is unchanged from previous versions operations.

Some programs like Inkscape lack printing color ICC management capability but would allow the printer (in this case Powerdriver) to manage color. I see this a benefit of Powerdriver over just an ICC, along with presets for papers and changing substrates etc.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

mgparrish said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Please correct if I am mistaken. I haven't used Powerdriver in a long time.
> 
> ...


1. You are correct. Older versions of Coreldraw X4 and back was just a matter of turning color management off. Newer versions are simular to the Adobe Products, and there are many settings to adjust.

2. You are correct.

3. You are correct.

4. I think some graphics programs won't allow you to turn the default color management off, but I could be wrong on that.

5. The only thing that is different which is a nice upgrade is that the install file will install the OEM driver and the Powerdriver at the same time. No need to go two different places for it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jpkevin said:


> 1. You are correct. Older versions of Coreldraw X4 and back was just a matter of turning color management off. Newer versions are simular to the Adobe Products, and there are many settings to adjust.
> 
> 2. You are correct.
> 
> ...



You're correct on #4, I ran across this before but been some time ago, can't recall the program name. 

I think with those few exceptions where the color management can't be turned off some low end graphic programs just lack color management period. In those cases then Powerdriver would give you that capability.

I haven't played around in WIN 7 and 8 for this but there was also trick in the OS where you could force Windows to intercept print data and then apply a printer ICC to the data as it hit the printer. This was a work around for programs that didn't color manage at all but you had an ICC for sublimation.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

For one thing General Purpose North American is a CMYK color gamut, Sawgrass power driver is RGB based.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ShirlandDesign said:


> For one thing General Purpose North American is a CMYK color gamut, Sawgrass power driver is RGB based.


I'm not understanding your context of "General Purpose North American" ?


Where do you see that mentioned here? No one has suggested using that color workspace.

Yes a RGB workspace is what you set for the working color space, but not understanding where your statement applies to the discussion here.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

GPNA is the default setting in Corel, unless I miss read, it was suggested that the power driver was independent of color management inside the graphics app.. Maybe I did miss read, but I was instructed to use both the settings in the app, which is specific for accuracy thru the power driver. I'm sure your better versed in this than me, so maybe if you explained the relationship between driver and app in simpler language it would be clearer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ShirlandDesign said:


> GPNA is the default setting in Corel, unless I miss read, it was suggested that the power driver was independent of color management inside the graphics app.. Maybe I did miss read, but I was instructed to use both the settings in the app, which is specific for accuracy thru the power driver. I'm sure your better versed in this than me, so maybe if you explained the relationship between driver and app in simpler language it would be clearer.


You mis read, I stated 

"1. The _printing_ color correction is strictly handled in Powerdriver if you turn off color correction in the graphic app. (Allow printer to manage color)"

You are confusing document color management and printing color management, they are not the same thing. If you go back and read my post I placed "printing" in italics to delineate it from color correction in general or document color management.

Unless one has a RIP that can handle CMYK data then GPNA is not to be used as a color work space, so us desktop users stay in RGB.

Power driver nor any ICC profile designed for _printing_ has nothing to do with document color workspace, it's strictly for printing, nothing else.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Gonna take me a bit to process. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Gonna take me a bit to process. Thanks for the advice.


No problem. 

Profiles and color management is very confusion at first. Especially when you set-up profiles everywhere, scanner, printer, camera, monitor, workspace, dealing with mismatch or no profile.


----------

